# Monark silverking



## richtrix (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's some pics of my Silverking.....It's a little customized...Finished it last year and made some subtle changes this spring. It took me 6 months to whittle the fenders out


----------



## chitown (Apr 29, 2011)

Whittling vinyl is my favorite past time. 

Looks like a keeper to me!


----------

